
YouGreen: Save the Planet one video at a time - anshulkharb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/yougreen-save-the-planet/kkmjnhmmeibepfpgnfpodpfjfahbmalm
======
anshulkharb
The idea of YouGreen came to me in IIT Kharagpur, where mostly everyone
listens to music on YouTube and most of the time it's running in the
background tab with 1080p quality(well, it's the same case in the outside
world too). What if there's a chrome extension that automatically downgrades
video quality(with no compromise in audio quality) when video autoplay in
background and upgrades to the default settings when you change video
yourself, without affecting UX?

Here's how it works:

\- Install extension. \- Now, you can set default quality by clicking the
extension's icon located on the address bar. \- Now whenever any video that
will autoplay in the background, it's video quality will automatically be
downgraded to lowest, with no change in audio quality. \- And when you'll come
back to that tab, that was playing music in the background, and play some
other video manually, YouGreen will intelligently upgrade to your selected
default video quality.

To know more, visit
[https://anshulkharb.com/side_projects/yougreen](https://anshulkharb.com/side_projects/yougreen)

